
Sorry, Kellyanne Conway. Microwaves Can't Spy on You - BerislavLopac
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/kellyanne-conway-microwave-spying/
======
mimo777
Well, actually, they can, but it depends on what kind of information you're
trying to get out of someone.

